# A-GPS = Υποβοηθούμενο GPS



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2009)

Ή Assisted GPS. Πώς θα το λέγατε;
Υποβοηθούμενο Παγκόσμιο Σύστημα Θεσιθεσίας;
Υποβοηθούμενο Δορυφορικό Σύστημα Εντοπισμού;
Υποβοηθούμενο Δορυφορικό Σύστημα Προσδιορισμού Θέσης;
Να το αφήσω στα αγγλικά; Θα το αφήσω δηλαδή, σε παρένθεση, αλλά έλεγα μπας και το εξηγήσω κι όλας.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ψηφίζω "Υποβοηθούμενο GPS".


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2009)

Δεν έχεις βάλει το «Υποβοηθούμενο GPS» στις επιλογές. Πώς να απαντήσω;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2009)

Δεν τις σκέφτηκα όλες, είμαι και άσχετη με το θέμα. Ψήφισε κατά βούληση. Κάνουμε και πολ. Ό,τι θέτε.


----------



## crystal (Mar 5, 2009)

Να καταθέσω και την απόδοση Παγκόσμιο σύστημα εντοπισμού θέσης, η οποία βγάζει τα περισσότερα ευρήματα (σ' εμένα, τουλάχιστον, γιατί με τα τσαλίμια του Γκουγκλ ποτέ δεν ξέρεις).


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2009)

Να καταθέσω, με την ευκαιρία, τα εξής ευρήματα:

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ μεταφράζει το GPS «GPS» και το assisted GPS «υποβοηθούμενο GPS». Το Global Positioning System το αποδίδει «Παγκόσμιο Σύστημα Εντοπισμού». Στην Βικιπαίδεια:
Παγκόσμιο Σύστημα Θεσιθεσίας


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 5, 2009)

Τώρα γίνομαι γκρινιάρης και κακός, αλλά τι το ωραίο έχει η ... θεσιθεσία;


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Τώρα γίνομαι γκρινιάρης και κακός, αλλά τι το ωραίο έχει η ... θεσιθεσία;



Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ τι θα έλεγες αν ήσουν και ψευδός.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Τι το ωραίο έχει η ... θεσιθεσία;


Η αρχική μορφή του βικιάρθρου δεν ανέφερε τη _θεσιθεσία_. Προφανώς όμως κάποιος κάνει σταυροφορία να καθιερωθούν όλοι οι εξής Ἀρχαῖοι Ἑλληνικοὶ ὅροι περὶ συγχρόνων ἐννοιῶν. Άντε, με το καλό να γίνει κι όλη η Ϝικιπαιδεία (_sic_) στο πολυτονικό. Ο εν λόγω Omnipaedista στη σελίδα των τροποποιήσεων του άρθρου γράφει «ὀρθῶς μετερρύθμισα ὅρους τινὰς καὶ ἐθέμην ἑτέρους τινάς», «εμον τυπογραφικον σφάλμα» κλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Προφανώς όμως κάποιος κάνει σταυροφορία να καθιερωθούν όλοι οι εξής Ἀρχαῖοι Ἑλληνικοὶ ὅροι περὶ συγχρόνων ἐννοιῶν.



Η αλήθεια είναι όμως ότι -ασχέτως πολυτονικού- έχει κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες ιδέες και πιθανές λύσεις για πράγματα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως συμφωνώ με τον Ρογήριο. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί οι Αμερικάνοι βολεύονται με το positioning και εμάς οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούμε καθημερινά μας φαίνονται φτωχοί συγγενείς. Γι' αυτό δεν μπορούμε να καταλήξουμε σε έναν ελληνικό όρο της προκοπής και λέμε όλοι GPS να σώνουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι όμως ότι -ασχέτως πολυτονικού- έχει κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες ιδέες και πιθανές λύσεις για πράγματα.


Προσοχή στο «όλοι» που έγραψα:


> Κάποιος κάνει σταυροφορία να καθιερωθούν *όλοι* οι εξής Ἀρχαῖοι Ἑλληνικοὶ ὅροι περὶ συγχρόνων ἐννοιῶν.


Η _θεσιθεσία_ δεν με ξετρελαίνει (θα εξηγήσω παρακάτω το γιατί), αλλά διαδίδεται στο διαδίκτυο, πιθανότατα χάρη και στις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες συγκεκριμένων ανθρώπων. Αυτό το έργο μάλλον θα το ξαναδούμε και με άλλες αποδόσεις, αλλά (καλώς ή κακώς) η ορογραφία/ορολογία είναι επιστήμη με συγκεκριμένα και αυστηρά κριτήρια. Αυτό το στοιχείο θέλησα να αναδείξω.

Περί θεσιθεσίας συγκεκριμένα: _Εντοπισμός_ σημαίνει «προσδιορισμός θέσης». Η χρήση του για να αποδοθεί το _positioning_ είναι επαρκέστατη και η λέξη είναι αυτονόητη σε όλους μας. Και ο αγγλόφωνος διάλεξε μια καθημερινή λέξη του (αυτό που λέει και η Palavra), δεν νεολόγισε ή γλωσσόπλασε ή διασταύρωσε. Από την άλλη, η _θεσιθεσία_ μάς βάζει σε σκέψεις. Το ΛΚΝ προσφέρει τρεις ορισμούς για το _-θεσία_, από τους οποίους (κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη) δεν πληροίται εδώ κανένας:
1. βάζει, θέτει αυτό που αναφέρει το α' συνθετικό
2. θεσπίζει αυτό που αναφέρει ή υπονοεί το α' συνθετικό
3. δέχεται υπό την προστασία του αυτό που αναφέρει το α' συνθετικό
Στη _θεσιθεσία_ με την έννοια «προσδιορισμός θέσης» μπορούμε να φτάσουμε μόνο μέσω του _οροθεσία_ "εντοπισμός ορίων" (μία από τις δύο σημασίες τού _οροθέτηση_). Αλλά τότε και γιατί όχι _θεσιθέτηση_ κατά το _οριοθέτηση_; Κ.ο.κ.... Άσε που ο ορισμός της _οροθεσίας_ λέει «εντοπισμός», που 'ναι (όπως και να το κάνουμε) και λίγο ειρωνικό!


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 6, 2009)

Προσωπικά και ο "εντοπισμός" και (ακόμη καλύτερα) ο "προσδιορισμός θέσης" μου φαίνονται μια χαρά (και απολύτως ελληνικά). Για ποιό λόγο πρέπει σώνει και καλά να επιλέξουμε έναν όρο κακόηχο, ανώμαλα σχηματισμένο (αυτή η επανάληψη της ίδιας λέξης βγάζει μάτια και κουφαίνει αυτιά) και κατ' ουσία ανακριβή; Έλεος! Συγγνώμη για το ξέσπασμα, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι κάτι τέτοια εξαμβλώματα σαν τη θεσιθεσία έχουν σοβαρές πιθανότητες, ύστερα από περίεργες καραμπόλες, να επιλεγούν και από κανένα επίσημο φορέα και μετά να μη μας σώζει τίποτε.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2009)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που αντιδράτε όλοι τόσο αρνητικά στη _θεσιθεσία_. Εμένα δεν με χαλάει καθόλου η _θεσιθεσία_ για δύο βασικούς λόγους:

1. καταλαβαίνω αμέσως και χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη τι εννοεί.
2. δεν στραμπουλάει καθόλου τη γλώσσα μου (όπως τη στραμπουλάνε νεολογισμοί όπως π.χ. ο _ιστότοπος_ που είναι μια μάλλον κακόφωνη και ατυχής κατασκευή).

Προσωπικά, τον όρο θα τον υιοθετούσα άνετα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2009)

Εντελώς εγκυκλοπαιδικά: τον προτιμάς σε σχέση με το «εντοπισμός»; Και αν ναι, γιατί;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2009)

Ναι, γιατί _θεσιθεσία_ είναι πιο σαφές από το _εντοπισμός_. Ακούς θεσιθεσία και καταλαβαίνεις αμέσως τι σημαίνει χωρίς πολλά περιθώρια λάθους ή παρανόησης. Ο εντοπισμός είναι βέβαια μια χαρά, αλλά έτσι όπως χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη σήμερα και λόγω κορεσμού, φρονώ ότι χρειάζεται να προσδιοριστεί επιπλέον. Επίσης, χρειάζεται και κάτι άλλο μετά, ένα αντικείμενο (_εντοπισμού ποιου πράγματος;_) Τέλος, θεσιθεσία είναι κατάλληλο και υφολογικά για τα περιβάλλοντα στα οποία απαντά ο όρος GPS.


----------



## anef (Mar 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η αρχική μορφή του βικιάρθρου δεν ανέφερε τη _θεσιθεσία_. Προφανώς όμως κάποιος κάνει σταυροφορία να καθιερωθούν όλοι οι εξής Ἀρχαῖοι Ἑλληνικοὶ ὅροι περὶ συγχρόνων ἐννοιῶν. Άντε, με το καλό να γίνει κι όλη η Ϝικιπαιδεία (_sic_) στο πολυτονικό. Ο εν λόγω Omnipaedista στη σελίδα των τροποποιήσεων του άρθρου γράφει «ὀρθῶς μετερρύθμισα ὅρους τινὰς καὶ ἐθέμην ἑτέρους τινάς», «εμον τυπογραφικον σφάλμα» κλπ.



Ανατριχιαστικό...

Εμένα το 'θεσιθεσία' μου θυμίζει 'βάζω κάποιον/κάτι στη θέση του': _Πρόσεξε καλά γιατί αυτός θα σε θεσιθέσει _


----------



## curry (Mar 6, 2009)

Επειδή προς το παρόν η πλειονότητα των οδηγών στην Ελλάδα που χρησιμοποιούν GPS είναι οι οδηγοί ταξί (στοιχεία αποκλειστικά δικού μου poll, το οποίο βασίζεται στο ότι δεν οδηγώ και χρησιμοποιώ ταξί αρκετές φορές τη βδομάδα), δεν ψήνομαι ότι το "θεσιθεσία" (φτου κουκούτθι) τούς πάει στον "εντοπισμό της θέσης τους" (ή προσδιορισμό ή δεν ξέρω τι). Μάλλον στο διπλοθεσίτης τούς πάει... 
Το GPS ως χρήση απευθύνεται σε όλον τον κόσμο και όχι μόνο σε γλωσσολόγους. Καλό θα ήταν όλοι να μπορούν να καταλάβουν την ελληνική του απόδοση με τη μία. 
Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς Τζι-πι-ές θα επικρατήσει (αν δεν έχει ήδη επικρατήσει) οπότε αδίκως χτυπιόμαστε...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2009)

Ναι σωστά. Ενώ όλοι οι ταξιτζήδες, τους οποίους απασχολεί πάρα πολύ η απόδοση του όρου, το GPS το έχουν στη γλώσσα νεράκι σε άπταιστον RP, εκτός κι αν λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης είναι διπλοθεσίτες ταξιτζήδες και μεταφραστές, οπότε εκεί γλιτώνουμε το μπλέξιμο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ναι, γιατί _θεσιθεσία_ είναι πιο σαφές από το _εντοπισμός_. Ακούς θεσιθεσία και καταλαβαίνεις αμέσως τι σημαίνει χωρίς πολλά περιθώρια λάθους ή παρανόησης. Ο εντοπισμός είναι βέβαια μια χαρά, αλλά έτσι όπως χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη σήμερα και λόγω κορεσμού, φρονώ ότι χρειάζεται να προσδιοριστεί επιπλέον. Επίσης, χρειάζεται και κάτι άλλο μετά, ένα αντικείμενο (_εντοπισμού ποιου πράγματος;_) Τέλος, θεσιθεσία είναι κατάλληλο και υφολογικά για τα περιβάλλοντα στα οποία απαντά ο όρος GPS.


Καλά, και «εντοπισμός θέσης» να πούμε δε νομίζω να στάξει η ουρά του γαϊδάρου. Εξάλλου, αναλογικά, το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα έπρεπε να έχουν και οι αγγλόφωνοι, που δεν το έχουν όμως. Άσε που το υφολογικό περιβάλλον του ταξί που περιγράφει και η Κάρι δε νομίζω να την πολυσηκώνει τη «θεσιθεσία».


curry said:


> Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς Τζι-πι-ές θα επικρατήσει (αν δεν έχει ήδη επικρατήσει) οπότε αδίκως χτυπιόμαστε...


+1


----------



## curry (Mar 6, 2009)

Φυσικά, ως λογικοί άνθρωποι, οι αυτοκινητιστές αποκλείεται να ενδιαφέρονται για τη δημιουργία του όρου στα ελληνικά, αλλά η σημασία του όσο να πεις μάλλον τους απασχολεί... Αλλά όπως είπα ήδη, δεν ξέρω κανέναν (οδηγό ή μη) που να μην το λέει GPS (τζι-πι-ες). Με το "τζ" ξερό κι ελληνικό και το "ιε" α λα Σημίτης. Άμα στα επίσημα καταλήξουμε σε "θεσιθεσίες" και λοιπά που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με τον καθημερινό λόγο (γιατί πρόκειται για ένα εργαλείο που για πολλούς έχει γίνει τόσο καθημερινό όσο και το κινητό), τότε απλώς θα το λένε ακόμα περισσότεροι έτσι!


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Καλά, και «εντοπισμός θέσης» να πούμε δε νομίζω να στάξει η ουρά του γαϊδάρου. Εξάλλου, αναλογικά, το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα έπρεπε να έχουν και οι αγγλόφωνοι, που δεν το έχουν όμως. Άσε που το υφολογικό περιβάλλον του ταξί που περιγράφει και η Κάρι δε νομίζω να την πολυσηκώνει τη «θεσιθεσία».



Όχι, η ουρά του γαιδάρου δεν θα στάξει. Όλες οι αποδόσεις που έχουν προταθεί κατ' εμέ στέκουν. Διαλέγουμε και παίρνουμε. Απλά, εγώ δεν θα ήμουν αρνητικός απέναντι στη θεσιθεσία για τους λόγους που εξήγησα. Προσωπική επιλογή. 

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το χιούμορ με τα ταξί, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο όρος είναι *αμιγώς τεχνικός.*

Edit: σε σχέση με την παρατήρηση της Curry. Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει μέχρι στιγμής τι προτείνεις; Να μείνει στο κείμενο της Παλάβρας σκέτο Τζι - Πι- Ες; Ή κάτι άλλο. Αυτό που μας απασχολεί στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα -αν δεν απατώμαι- είναι μια σωστή και δόκιμη επίσημη απόδοση στα Ελληνικά για χρήση στο γραπτό λόγο. Όχι;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2009)

Δε νομίζω ότι η τεχνική φύση του όρου δε θα πρέπει να μας απασχολεί, ιδιαίτερα από τη στιγμή που τα μαραφέτια τα οποία τον χρησιμοποιούν απευθύνονται στο ευρύ κοινό.

Προτίμησα την απόδοση _Υποβοηθούμενο Δορυφορικό Σύστημα Εντοπισμού (A-GPS)_, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θεωρώ τις υπόλοιπες προτάσεις κακές (εκτός από τη _θεσιθεσία_ :))


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2009)

Palavra said:


> _Υποβοηθούμενο Δορυφορικό Σύστημα Εντοπισμού_


_

Μόνο εμένα μου λείπει κάτι μετά τον εντοπισμό; Θέσης; Στίγματος;_


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2009)

Κοίτα, θα έβαζα «θέσης». Κατ' αρχήν όμως δε θα έβαζα τίποτα, γιατί νομίζω (διορθώστε με αν λέω βλακείες, ε; ) ότι το _εντοπίζω _είναι ακριβής αντιστοιχία του _position_, επομένως αφού δε λείπει στον Αμερικάνο, εμένα γιατί να μου λείψει;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2009)

Φυσικά, αυτό είναι ζήτημα προσωπικής αίσθησης του κάθε ομιλητή, αλλά εγώ σαν Ελληνικά το βρίσκω μάλλον κακό. :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2009)

Κακό γιατί;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Μόνο εμένα μου λείπει κάτι μετά τον εντοπισμό; Θέσης; Στίγματος;


Απάντησα (δηλ. όχι εγώ, το ΛΚΝ):


Zazula said:


> _Εντοπισμός_ σημαίνει «προσδιορισμός θέσης».


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2009)

Και για του λόγου το αληθές του αποπάνω:
*εντοπισμός ο [endopizmós] O17 *: η ενέργεια ή το αποτέλεσμα του εντοπίζω· εντόπιση. *α. **προσδιορισμός τόπου, θέσης: *O ~ των θέσεων του εχθρού. *β.* (ιατρ.) παθολογικές αλλοιώσεις ή βλάβες που εκδηλώνονται με εμφανή και συγκεκριμένη μορφή σε ορισμένο όργανο ή τμήμα οργάνου.* γ. *περιορισμός σε τόπο: Δυνατός άνεμος εμπόδιζε την προσπάθεια εντοπισμού της πυρκαγιάς. [λόγ. εντοπισ- (εντοπίζω) -μός]


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Απάντησα (δηλ. όχι εγώ, το ΛΚΝ):



Φυσικά και σημαίνει αυτό, αλλά όπως είπα κι εγώ παραπάνω, είναι καλύτερα με αντικείμενο. Ρίξτε και μια ματιά στο αντίστοιχο λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ. 

Και μια αναζήτηση στο Google θα δείξει ότι συνήθως μετά ακολουθεί -θέσης ή -στίγματος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2009)

Το πήρα αψήφιστα το θέμα. Δεν περίμενα ότι θα σηκωνόμουν το πρωί και θα έβλεπα να γίνεται τρισέλιδη συζήτηση. Αν και περισσότερη ώρα έχω φάει να κοιτάζω την αρχαιοελληνική ορολογία (Σαραντάκο, έχει ψωμί εδώ!).

Να συνοψίσω: _Positioning_ σημαίνει _προσδιορισμός του στίγματος_ (αντικειμένου), _εντοπισμός_ (αντικειμένου), _ανεύρεση / προσδιορισμός θέσης_ (αντικειμένου). Η _ανεύρεση_ και ο _προσδιορισμός_ θέλουν τη λέξη _θέσης / στίγματος_ μετά, ο _εντοπισμός_ δεν τη χρειάζεται. Όλες χρειάζονται αντικείμενο μετά για να συμπληρωθεί η σημασία, και φαντάζομαι ότι ο όρος της ΕΛΕΤΟ το παραλείπει για την οικονομία του όρου. Άλλοι λένε «δορυφορικός προσδιορισμός στίγματος» και είναι σαφέστεροι. Είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει ελληνικός αναπτυγμένος όρος, άλλο αν μεταξύ μας λέμε GPS. Και «μπιελάρ» λέμε, αλλά δεν εξέλιπε η ανάγκη να έχουμε μετάφραση για το _beyond local repair_. Η _θεσιθεσία_ είναι ένας άχρηστος όρος. Τόσα χρόνια λέμε _προσδιορισμός του στίγματος_, γιατί να μπει στη θέση του όρου ένας που ενοχλεί το αφτί και δεν σημαίνει τίποτα; Από πότε το _–θεσία_ σημαίνει προσδιορισμός ή εντοπισμός;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2009)

Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των αποτελεσμάτων στο Google (και αλλού) μετά τον εντοπισμό δίνει θέσης/στίγματος. Μπορούμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε έναν όρο που είναι σαφής, εύγλωττος και οικονομικός, άχρηστο;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2009)

Θα κάνω την εκνευριστική δουλειά πάλι. Ενδεικτικά:
Εντοπισμός θέσης οχήματος: 13 ευρήματα
Εντοπισμός οχήματος: 28 ευρήματα
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για _εντοπισμός θέσης κινητού_ (7 ευρήματα) _εντοπισμός κινητού _(πάνω από 3000) κτλ κτλ. Άρα, η ίδια η χρήση δείχνει ότι η «θέση» είναι περιττή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2009)

Δεν αμφισβητώ τα ευρήματα του Google. Λέω μόνο ότι δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε «εντοπίσαμε τη θέση των ληστών», αρκεί να πούμε «εντοπίσαμε τους ληστές». Δηλαδή οι λέξεις _εντοπίζω_, _εντόπιση_, _εντοπισμός_ περιλαμβάνουν ήδη τον _προσδιορισμό της *θέσης*_, πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει με τις λέξεις _προσδιορισμός_ και _ανεύρεση_. Πρόσεξε (Ambrose) ότι δεν διαφωνώ ως προς την ανάγκη να μπει αντικείμενο για την ολοκλήρωση της έννοιας.

Η λέξη _θεσιθεσία_ δεν είναι ούτε σαφής ούτε εύγλωττη. Μόνο οικονομική. Όπως ενδεχομένως και ο _στιγματισμός_. Αλλά θα ήταν και οι δύο κακές επιλογές.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η ΕΛΕΤΟ μεταφράζει το GPS «GPS» και το assisted GPS «υποβοηθούμενο GPS». Το Global Positioning System το αποδίδει «Παγκόσμιο Σύστημα Εντοπισμού».





nickel said:


> Είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει ελληνικός αναπτυγμένος όρος, άλλο αν μεταξύ μας λέμε GPS.


 

H ΕΛΕΤΟ δεν αναπτύσσει τα αρκτικόλεξα, ούτε τα αποδίδει με το αντίστοιχο αρκτικόλεξο που θα προέκυπτε από τον ανεπτυγμένο ελληνικό όρο, διότι κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν ορολογικό λάθος. Επομένως, σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα της οροδοσίας και ορογραφίας:

Όταν έχουμε την ξενική σύντμηση, την αφήνουμε ως έχει (δηλ. το _GPS_ μένει _GPS_, και δεν γίνεται _ΠΣΕ_ ή _Παγκόσμιο Σύστημα Εντοπισμού_).
Όταν έχουμε τον ανεπτυγμένο όρο, τον αποδίδουμε κανονικά (δηλ. το _Global Positioning System_ το κάνουμε _Παγκόσμιο Σύστημα Εντοπισμού_).
Αν το κείμενό μας είναι γεμάτο με μια σύντμηση αλλά πουθενά δεν αναφέρει σε τι αντιστοιχεί αυτή, τότε ακολουθούμε τη σύμβαση αυτή του ΚΠ (διατηρώντας στη διακριτική μας ευχέρεια τη δυνατότητα για ΣτΜ στην πρώτη εμφάνιση της σύντμησης, στην οποία ΣτΜ θα αναγράψουμε τον ανεπτυγμένο ξενικό όρο και την αντίστοιχη ελληνική απόδοση). ΣτΜ δεν βάζουμε αν γνωρίζουμε ότι μεταφράζουμε τμήμα ευρύτερου έργου, διότι η σύντμηση μπορεί πιθανότατα να έχει ήδη αναφερθεί ανεπτυγμένη σε προηγούμενο μέρος τού κειμένου, το οποίο εμείς αγνοούμε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> H ΕΛΕΤΟ δεν αναπτύσσει τα αρκτικόλεξα, ούτε τα αποδίδει με το αντίστοιχο αρκτικόλεξο που θα προέκυπτε από τον ανεπτυγμένο ελληνικό όρο, διότι κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν ορολογικό λάθος.


Ελπίζω να μη θεωρηθεί από τα παραθέματα ότι υποστήριξα κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτό που υποστήριξα είναι στον τίτλο. Ωστόσο, δεν είναι απαράβατος κανόνας ότι δεν μεταφράζουμε αρκτικόλεξο με το ελληνικό αντίστοιχο, όταν υπάρχει ελληνικό αντίστοιχο (π.χ. τον UNO το μεταφράζουμε ΟΗΕ και το «UN's S-G» γίνεται «ο Γ.Γ. του ΟΗΕ»).


----------

